# help out of frustration i deleted /compat/linux!



## gotdrip88 (Sep 11, 2022)

i was frustrated cause steam didnt work 








						Trying install steam (steam-linux-utils)
					

Trying to install steam according to:  https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils  And I get the following error:  $ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. [2022-08-21 14:46:23] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




but now idk how to get it back!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 11, 2022)

Probably,
*





						FreshPorts -- emulators/linux-c7: Meta-port for all things CentOS 7.9.2009
					

Linux CentOS 7 meta port.  WWW: http://centos.org




					www.freshports.org
				



*


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes, /compat/linux is managed/populated by ports/packages. Just reinstall all `linux-c7` ports that are currently installed.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2022)

Out of sloppy haste last week I deleted my Open Arena port.
I have custom uboot ports slipped into my /ports/sysutils/ directory and would prefer not to delete the whole ports directory. I keep SeaMonkey under /ports/www/ too.

How do I fetch just one port I deleted? Obviously I could extract it from ports.txz for my system.
What is the best way to refresh this port games/openarena or force all my ports to refresh?
I use `portsnap auto` usually. It meets my shallow needs.
Until this port gets a commit portsnap won't grab it.

What are some ways to do this? I use git-lite for base.
Will a one time git retreival screw up my INDEX for portsnap?
I like using different tools for downloading ports and base


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2022)

From the Wiki





						Ports/GitQuickStart - FreeBSD Wiki
					

Ports Git Quick Start Tips and Tricks



					wiki.freebsd.org
				




`cd /usr/ports`
`git clone -o freebsd -b main https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git`

But what about a single port?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2022)

I have figured out the correct portsnap syntax. No forward slash proceeding port category name.
`portsnap extract games/openarena`

This acts as a wildcard grabbing any ports name that begins with openarena

It could be thought as this:
`portsnap extract games/openarena*`

```
/usr/ports/games/openarena-data/
/usr/ports/games/openarena-oax/
/usr/ports/games/openarena-server/
/usr/ports/games/openarena/
```


Whereas:
`portsnap extract games/openarena/`

```
/usr/ports/games/openarena/
```
Only extracts /usr/ports/games/openarena/
Note the trailing slash difference.


----------

